# Viking Mountain bushing set from WalMart?



## JeremySullivan (Oct 4, 2018)

Good morning!

I just introduced myself in the introductions area, and I have a question: has anyone used these "Big Horn 19604" brass bushings from the Walmart website? It says "Sold and shipped by Viking Mountain Tool Works"

(I would post the link but I need 10 posts under my belt first.)

It's just brass, threads, and in circle form - shouldn't be too hard to produce, so is this at the level of a "Harbor Freight Gem"?

Thanks for any insight you may have!
Jeremy


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Have never used those but, the price is right. Worth a gamble, I'd say. Their return policy is good.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Check for a short shank set, they allow you to use a thinner template. But this looks like a pretty standard set and the price is OK. Short shank means that the tube the bit passes through (collar) is less than a quarter inch long. Also, you must get a centering pin or cone (https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-R...zA&gclsrc=ds&dclid=CMqc_9Ks7d0CFfMA-QAdoAoB7w) to make certain the bit is dead centered theough the collar. If it isn't it can affect the size or accuracy of the cut. Centering pins are cheap. Pix below.

Here's a video on how they're set up...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Viking is the outfit I bought my Musclechuck from and it’s a quality tool.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Here's the Walmart link for you and Amazon's as well.


----------



## JeremySullivan (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks for the input everyone (and the links)! 

-Jeremy


----------

